# Roses are always so charming



## Calie (Jun 30, 2016)

Roses are always so beautiful and charming. So many pictures but I can just share some of them with you.


----------



## FiftyOne (Jul 15, 2016)

Precisely yes! Roses are most admired, attractive and evocative. It signifies a strong feelings of love and appreciation. Personally, I like receiving roses from people who are special to me. I prefer the red and pink.


----------



## toupeemoor (Dec 8, 2017)

My favorite is blue rose.


----------



## lapeuge (Mar 21, 2022)

The last photo is great! I've never seen such a rose in real life. Beautiful!


----------

